

Days of Double-Digit Growth in Social Network Users Are Over - hackscribe
http://www.emarketer.com/Article.aspx?R=1008288&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1

======
asanwal
Does one need graphs or any particular smarts to know this? If 500M people are
on FB, it seems obvious that the double-digit growth trend would have to
abate.

Sorry for the haterade comment, but I don't know why we need "research" to
uncover these master of the obvious trends.

